# Conexión de fuentes switching de 110V a 220V



## Gaudi (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola, paso a comentar mi inquietud. Conseguí recientemente una luminaria LED que internamente tiene además de las tiras de LED, dos fuentes conmutadas de corriente constante (890 mA) entregados entre 27-38 VCC.
El tema es que necesito conectarla a 220v. La alternativa a prueba de fallos seria utilizar un unico auto transformador 220B-110V de >72W, o dos de aprox. 36W.  La limitación en este caso es el tamaño,  puesto que de ser muy grande, no entraría dentro del artefacto.

Entonces se me ocurrió que al ser dos fuentes iguales, deberían estas sometidas a cargas similares, y al conectarlas en serie cada una recibiría los 110V que necesita. Intuyo que la diferencia de frecuencia no debería afectarles.  Ahora, se también que las fuentes conmutadas son dispositivos especiales (no habría problema con un bombillo) y no tengo claro si esto funcionaria o pondría en  riesgo la instalación. 
¿Alguien podría clarificarme si esta es una alternativa viable?

Otra alternativa que se me ha ocurrido, es que las fuentes sean multivoltaje, pero que hayan sido rotulados como de 110V por ser comercializadas en USA. Al fin de cuentas todo viene de China y mucas veces ser usa una único diseño para todo el mundo para abaratar costos. Por supuesto que para validar esta teoría debería abrir una e inspeccionarla. ¿Les parece que mi razonamiento hace sentido?

Y por último, ¿existe alguna otra alternativa más economica/sencilla para hacer funcionar este artefacto fuera de las opciones planteadas?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Dejo adjunta una foto de la placa de una de las fuentes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 28, 2016)

No es buena idea conectar en serie esas fuentes.
Busca unas de 220 o usa un autotransformador de la potencia adecuada.

Es posible, incluso probable que la fuente sea la misma para 220 que 110 pero si no es así las romperás.
Con la afición de los chinos a "sobrevalorar" sus productos es extraño que no rotulen 220V si si que los soporta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don Gaudi es possible crear 110Vac enpleyando solamente una fase de lo 220Vac de la RED electrica mas hilo del neutro o una buena toma de tierra .   
!Fuerte abrazoz y suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Gaudi es possible crear 110Vac enpleyando una fase de lo 220Vac de la RED electrica y un neutro o una buena toma de tierra .
> !Suerte !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Eso se puede hacer en varios países, pero  en Argentina esa conexión te entrega *220Vca*


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 28, 2016)

Pregunto:
No podría utilizarse un dimmer con un BTA por ejemplo para reducir la tensión de entrada?
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Pregunto:
> No podría utilizarse un dimmer con un BTA por ejemplo para reducir la tensión de entrada?
> Saludos!



Teóricamente sip, pero algún disparo en falso del TRIAC podría quemar la fuente.

Una solución "Seria" sería reformar la sección de rectificación de entrada de la fuente.
Si es de rectificación de onda completa llevarla a rectificación de media-onda.


----------



## Gaudi (Ene 28, 2016)

Gracias por los aportes. Me queda en claro que lo más seguro es usar dos auto transformadores de 220-110V. Para aprox 40W sin carcasa no debieran ser muy grandes ni caros. Descarto un único mas grande porque no entraría en el artefacto.

Asimismo, para ver si hay alguna manera de modificar el circuito Intentaré desarmar uno de ellos para ver como es por dentro y actualizaré. 

Gracias!


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 28, 2016)

Otra pregunta:
Y no podrá directamente intercalar un diodo en serie con el vivo de la red? Como se hace con las lámparas de 110 que se conectan a 220V. Perdón si estoy preguntando una burrada...
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Otra pregunta:
> Y no podrá directamente intercalar un diodo en serie con el vivo de la red? Como se hace con las lámparas de 110 que se conectan a 220V. Perdón si estoy preguntando una burrada...
> Saludos!




Podría que si y podría que no. 

Habría que ver el circuito completo de la fuente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso se puede hacer en varios países, pero  en Argentina esa conexión te entrega *220Vca*
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/8213bef1ca21692bacd47b3dce8cda64_5113.gif​


Descurpe por la ignorancia Don Fogonazo , pero entonses en Argentina la RED electrica domiciliar es en realidad 380Vac trifasicos y no 220Vac tal como aca en Brasil    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

Nuestra red es *3 * 380Vca triangulo*,  *3 * 220Vca estrella* con neutro a tierra y 50Hz.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 29, 2016)

En España es lo mismo. Sólo que han cambiado las tensiones nominales:
230V en estrella 
400V en triángulo
Aún quedan zonas de 230V en triángulo. En esas zonas los abonados de 230 están entre dos fases y los de 130 entre fase y neutro. Queda alguna zona así pero muy pocas, cada vez menos.

Las soluciones del diodo y la del dimmer irían con cargas resistivas más o menos puras. Con fuentes y cargas "complejas" casi seguro que no van. El problema es que si se falla es equipo quemado, no es lógico probar a ver que pasa.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 30, 2016)

Algunas fuentes switching usan doblador de tension interno cuando trabajan a 110vac y es posible pasarlas a 220vac, pero sin siquiera una foto interna de tu fuente es dificil, si usan dos capacitores  en el filtrado lo mas probable es que se pueda, chaoooo


----------



## Gaudi (Ene 30, 2016)

fdesergio dijo:


> Algunas fuentes switching usan doblador de tension interno cuando trabajan a 110vac y es posible pasarlas a 220vac, pero sin siquiera una foto interna de tu fuente es dificil, si usan dos capacitores  en el filtrado lo mas probable es que se pueda, chaoooo


Gracias por el dato.
Voy a destripar una para ver que hay dentro, suponiendo que no esté rellena con resina.


----------

